

Transcript of Tapes from US 1549 that landed in the Hudson - aneesh
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11719666/Tracon-Transcript

======
aneesh
PDF is here:
[http://www.faa.gov/data_statistics/accident_incident/1549/me...](http://www.faa.gov/data_statistics/accident_incident/1549/media/Full%20Transcript%20%20L116.pdf)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Also on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=468545> with extra.

